# Cottage Cheese & Rice Vinegar



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

SOMEWHERE on this forum a couple of weeks ago someone mentioned making quick cottage cheese (mild) with rice vinegar. Now I can't find the thread anywhere (the vinegar part was not in the topic line, I do remember that. Anyone else read about it and know where I might find out a little more? I love cottage cheese, but mine NEVER comes out right, and is too sour, too. Thanks for any replies!


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Is this what your looking for, It was posted by "Wintrrwolf"



wintrrwolf said:


> How to make Cottage Cheese
> 
> Forgot to buy cottage cheese? Make your own!
> 
> ...




Found this recipe online, it says 400ml milk and 2 tbsp vinegar. Heres the link online to the recipe:

http://www.nibbledish.com/people/Enchante/recipes/cottage-cheese

Daniel


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is a recipe using Junket tablets:

Heat one quart sweet milk to 100Â° F., and add one junket tablet reduced to a powder. Let stand in warm place until set. Beat with a fork to break curd, turn into a bag made of cheese-cloth, and let hang until whey has drained from curd. Pour over one quart hot water, and as soon as water has drained through, pour over another quart; then repeat. Gather cheese-cloth around curd to form a bag and let hang until curd is free from whey. Moisten with melted butter and heavy cream, and add salt to taste. Shape into small balls.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you both! I found the recipe (?) in a search after I posted here. I thought I'd try it since my cottage cheese always comes out too sour for my taste, even though I rinse and rinse. I'll also try the other one, too. :thumb:


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, THAT was no good!! When I started to make it I thought, "think I've done this before with reg. vinegar and it's name is Queso Blanco, not cottage"! I was right. Yuck. 
Now I'll try the other recipe. I like (gasp) store-bought cottage cheese and Daisy sour cream and still buy them even though we have a wonderful milk cow with the sweetest milk! It just seems like the stuff I've made doesn't taste as good (except for the white and reg. cheddar, that's terrific! ANY HINTS?


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

This is from the University of Missouri Extension.

This is a lot more involved that the vinegar and milk receipe.

Heres the link:

http://extension.missouri.edu/publications/DisplayPub.aspx?P=G9550

Daniel


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks, Daniel. I'll go check that one out, too.


----------

